# Married jokes



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I love being married.I was single for a long time and just got so sick of finishing my own sentences.
>
>
My wife is so immature.I`d be at home in the bath and she would come in whenever she felt like it and sink my boats.
>
>
I often wanted to drown my troubles ,but i can`t get my wife to go swimming.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Do you really expect to collect your pension telling jokes like that? :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

But it's NOT a joke..................................... they are TRUE.......!!!!!  

Ray.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

For Sale

Complete Encyclopaedia Britannica

No Longer Required - (Just got married and wife knows everything!!)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

I can feel a balls in a bucket moment coming on


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I tried to see the world from my wife's point of view.

So I went to the sink to look out of the window. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

I married Miss Right. 

I just didn't know her first name was Always


----------

